# Throttle stop



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

12 volts max, with the help of a paper clip in epoxy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The EPOXY MAN strikes again.:thumbsup:


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

HI: I thought about using silicone and a rubber pencil eraser on dial as a stop for my grndsons who think trains are drag racers any body tried this already??


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Epoxy the throttle down and use an on /off switch.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, use a Legacy controller, you can set the maximum speed of each engine.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*throttle stop*

Dont think legacy in budget right now My 4 yr old would have a fit if glued the controler knob:laugh: So reckon i'll try the eraser stop and see what happens!! I may even open up one of the xtra dc controllers and see if can fix a stop internally He is getting better but older grndson is determined to runtrains as fast as they will go, he and pa have had several discussions on this and he has recieved a couple of operator suspensions!! He hasn't learned pa is harder headed than he is yet:laugh:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I put a dimmer switch on the cord going to the throttle pack. Limit the current in seems to limit the DC out.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

put a resister in the wire to the track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh ... c'mon ... let the kid fly the trains off the table one or twice ...


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*throttle stop*

Its not the young one that i have a problem with its the 2 -11 yr olds that think trains are supposed to race at indianapolis He is good he knows to start slowly make at least one round and then gradually bring throttle up to the 45 mark on dial. He learns qick and does exactly as pa says:thumbsup:He has learned to never push his trains while they are on the track. He hold his led flashlight in his mouth just like me so can use both hands when hooking couplers:laugh: and dont dare let him catch the other 2 touching his trains there will be black eyes issued quickly:laugh: He doesnt like it but i will let the other run the trains some as long as i am there to oversee, but he mumbles about it:laugh: so i may make a controller that is fixed for the others to use and cure the problem:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I like the dimmer switch idea. Hide that under the table.:thumbsup:


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*throttle stop*

Hey i like tkrugers idea of dimmer switch!! I am thinking maybe put the switch after the controller between that and tracks?????


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey just let the kids fly a train or two off the table, break them, then replace them...they won't try drag racing them again after paying $100 or more to replace them....I did that with a nephew of mine and he leard real fast, these are not toys!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> these are not toys!


*They're not?*  :laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Well to kids no, they are adult toys


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have some very cheep toy trains that I let them run. I put my good trains up when the grand kids are in the house.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Its really strange, i dont have any problems with the 4 yr old engineer, its the 11 and 12 yr old that think the trains are for demolition derby So i keep the little ones set unplugged and connection out of sight, only he and I know how to make it run, problem finally solved:thumbsup: the bigger kids have been warned, dont let grandpaw catch you messing with the trains, you dont want to go there, (mean ole grandpaw):laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

and people tell me not to keep the cheapo tycos around....LOL I keep some cheap ones for kids to do what ever they want with (crash them, run them off the table ect) and the nice ones well they remain nice


----------

